# Gate Towers Abu Dhabi



## The druid

Is anyone living here that can tell us what its like please ? Have read the PR stuff and it looks/sounds great.....but be nice to hear what its really like.....you know proximity of shops, public transport, banks etc
Thanks
Chris & Elaine


----------



## rsinner

Based on 2nd hand info:
small units, decent facilities; windows do not open. If you have a second car, parking may be an issue.
Connected by a bridge to boutik mall, which is quite handy. Taxis will be something of an issue - you would at most times need to order over the phone which can be a bit of hit and miss depending on how busy a time it is.


----------



## driftingaway

I have friends I visit regularly in Gate. 62nd floor. Also in The Arc.

Plus
+ Two bed apartments in Gate are a good size. Separate kitchens.
+ Well maintained property, my friends have had no issues with leaks/cracks which other towers have experienced
+ Roads work well in Shams now they're open properly (as of about a month ago)
+ Boutik mall is useful, if a bit 'posh'
+ You get to tell people you live in the Gate/Cricket Stumps/Stonehenge
+ Free/unregulated parking (currently) for a 2nd car out the front

Minus
- One bed apartments not so big. Kitchens are in the living rooms
- Windows don't open, which was a big deal for us
- The windows are also filthy and not cleaned often, so the amazing view you're imagining is actually a greyish mush
- Fixtures and fittings are 'okay'. Not as good as other units we looked at.
- The high-floor lift (sorry, _elevator_) is so fast it makes my ears pop/hurt every time! 
- Taxis tricky to get in the early AM. Even if we book the night before, come 7am we often receive a text saying none are available!

We considered Gate and looked at apartments in nearly every block on Reem, but in the end Beach Tower, round the corner from Gate, stood out way ahead of the others for us. The balcony running the full length of the apartment is superb, we spend most evenings on it at the moment. The fittings and fixtures are very high quality too. Oh, and you get all white goods included.


----------



## Jordanbasset

Agree with much of what is said. We looked at Gate, the Arc, Beach Towers and Marina Square. In the end we went for an apartment in Sky Tower. It does not have a balcony but it is a sky pod one so there are large windows on 3 sides that stick out of the building. Lovely to sit there with the windows open when it is cooler. The fixtures seem good quality and it has 2 big swimming pools, a childrens pool, 3 gyms, sauna, Jacuzzi and tennis courts
The Boutik mall is a small mall at the bottom of the building so very convenient, no need to go outside. It has a Waitrose supermarket, half a dozen cafes/restaurants, a Bank. chemist, phone shop, etc
Taxis stop outside regularly, as do busses, but as taxis are relatively cheap here we use them when we do not want to drive


----------



## driftingaway

Jordanbasset said:


> Agree with much of what is said. We looked at Gate, the Arc, Beach Towers and Marina Square. In the end we went for an apartment in Sky Tower. It does not have a balcony but it is a sky pod one so there are large windows on 3 sides that stick out of the building. Lovely to sit there with the windows open when it is cooler. The fixtures seem good quality and it has 2 big swimming pools, a childrens pool, 3 gyms, sauna, Jacuzzi and tennis courts
> The Boutik mall is a small mall at the bottom of the building so very convenient, no need to go outside. It has a Waitrose supermarket, half a dozen cafes/restaurants, a Bank. chemist, phone shop, etc
> Taxis stop outside regularly, as do busses, but as taxis are relatively cheap here we use them when we do not want to drive


I always wondered what that sticky outy bit on sun/sky was!

Sky pod sounds cooler than 'sticky outy bit'.

I really liked Sky Tower, but it always seems in such high demand. I looked at two one-beds in Sky with the same layout, and they were the smallest of any I saw on Reem...


----------



## Jordanbasset

driftingaway said:


> I always wondered what that sticky outy bit on sun/sky was!
> 
> Sky pod sounds cooler than 'sticky outy bit'.
> 
> I really liked Sky Tower, but it always seems in such high demand. I looked at two one-beds in Sky with the same layout, and they were the smallest of any I saw on Reem...


Certainly compared to others I saw the lounge area with the sticky out bit was the biggest ones we saw in a two bed apartment. Both bedrooms have a full ensuite bathroom and the master bedroom a walk in wardrobe. The bedrooms themselves, I agree are no bigger than the others I saw, smaller than some infact. The maids room was also very small, but as we never intended having a maid it was not an issue for us. The normal 2 beds in Sky do have a significantly smaller lounge.
I liked Beach towers, the Balcony was huge and it was cheaper than Sky, we had a couple to choose from. We were also offered one with all the white goods, it would have saved us money. But for my wife, especially as we arrived here in the heat of the summer, it was the walk, although a relatively short one, to the Boutik Mall that put her off.
We were lucky as there are very few 2 bed sky pods that come up, this one did and we managed to get it, right place right time I suppose. There were lots to choose from in the Arc at much lower prices and we could have got a 3 bed in Gate for the same price as ours.
I suppose everyone is different and want different things, for us a Balcony was not essential but I can see others putting a higher priority on it.


----------



## The druid

Thanks for all info......I will be working at CCAD and as I will be on call they put us in Gate Towers


----------



## jdlindsay

Hey Druid. Glad you asked about the Gate towers (and the other questions you have posted). I am also gearing up to start at CCAD sometime in January- three weeks in for my CID.


----------



## The druid

That's great where you going to be working. I'll be an RNFA in theatres.


----------



## jdlindsay

I will be working with the site support specialist team. Essentially all over the hospital. Nurse for 18 years and now in Healthcare IT.


----------



## The druid

Sounds an interesting job. Whoever arrives first can scout out the nearest coffee place & we can hook up for a brew !! Are you travelling with family ? My wife is coming out with me.


----------



## jdlindsay

I am moving over solo. 

Have you gotten your start date? (can't remember from the other posts)

I would definitely be up for an adult beverage.

JL


----------



## The druid

Supposedly fly 23/1 and start 25/1.....expecting flight details by end of month. Adult libation sounds good


----------

